# Nvidia Infobreichssymbol @ Windows 7



## ad_ (3. April 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

Dies ist mein erster Post hier (hoffe das ist das richtige Unterforum dafür). 

Habe vorgestern Windows 7 Professionell 64 Bit auf meinem Rechner installiert. Nach den Updates wurde alles erkannt, jedoch vermisste ich das Nvidia Infobereichssymbol (wie ich es von XP gewohnt war). Also hab ich den aktuellen Treiber 266.58 manuell installiert. Nach Neustart des Rechners immernoch kein Nvidia Infobereichssymbol vorhanden. 

Unter XP konnte man sich auch noch so behelfen: 
Systemsteuerung -> Nvidia Systemsteuerung -> Ansicht -> Option "Infobereich Symbol anzeigen" aktivieren.

Also ab in die Nvidia Systemsteuerung, und siehe da, es fehlt das Menü "Ansicht".

Gibt es beim aktuellen Nvidia Treiber 266.58 das Infobereichssymbol überhaupt noch?


----------



## ghostadmin (3. April 2011)

Rechtsklick am Desktop -> NVIDIA Systemsteuerung.


----------



## ad_ (3. April 2011)

Das ich mit dem Rechtsklick auf dem Desktop zur Nvidia Systemsteuerung komme ist mir schon bekannt. Meine Frage bezieht sich auf das Infobereichssymbol, ob dieses im aktuellen Nvidia Treiber noch vorhanden ist oder nicht.


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (3. April 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Rechtsklick am Desktop -> NVIDIA Systemsteuerung.


 
Hilft dem Threadstarter jetzt wie ?  

Wie er in die Systemsteuerung kommt weiß er ja, er will nur das Nvidia Symbol in der Taskleiste haben so wie unter XP


----------



## ghostadmin (3. April 2011)

Geht aber nicht..
Man kann es nur über ne Symbolleiste rechts einfügen.


----------



## OctoCore (3. April 2011)

Das ist das nView-Icon, dass unter XP in der Ecke hockt.
Und das gibt es nicht mehr unter Win7 64.
Verwirrenderweise wird nView vom 64Bit-Treiber installiert. Es steht im Programme-Ordner unter "NVIDIA Corporation\nView" mit eigenem Setup und allem Pipapo.
Geht aber nicht, wie man sieht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es geht eventuell unter Vista 64. Aber als ich das noch hatte, habe ich nView nie ausprobiert.


----------



## ad_ (3. April 2011)

Danke OctoCore für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## Eol_Ruin (3. April 2011)

Warum sollte es das Symbol nicht mehr geben 
Bei mir (Win7 x64 & aktuellster Treiber) isses noch da.

Es wird nur standardmäßig von Win7 ausgeblendet - einfach in der Info-Leiste auf die zwei Pfeile und dann "anpasssen" und dann "Symbol & Bernachrichtigungen anzeigen" wählen.
Wenn das Symbol auch da nicht auftaucht ist bei der Installation was schief gelaufen.


----------



## OctoCore (3. April 2011)

In Ordnung. Wenn du jetzt noch erklären kannst, wie du dazu gekommen bist, bekommst du einen Keks.
Ich habs noch nie gesehen und es ist auch noch nie aufgetaucht, seit ich Win7 64 benutze.
Und mein Win7 hat noch nie etwas anderes als nVidia-Karten gesehen.
Sollte es jemals aufgetaucht sein, würde es wohl in der Liste stehen, die man sich mit "Anpassen" anzeigen lassen kann.
Ich habe schon Fixes dafür im Netz gelesen, die laufen immer auf das Gleiche hinaus: nViewsetup starten.
Bei manchen scheint es zu funktionieren, bei anderen nicht. 
Auf Quadros läuft es wohl grundsätzlich.
Mal abgesehen davon, bei den letzten Treibern war es nicht einmal dabei. 
Der letzte Treiber hier, wo es beilag, war der WHQL 266.66, 560 Ti only.
Im Moment habe ich noch den 270.51beta drauf.
Ich habe allerdings nicht jeden Treiber seit der Version 266.66 gezogen.

Nachtrag:

O-Ton nVidia:
The NVIDIA nView Desktop Manager which you are familiar with under Windows XP for Geforce and Quadro graphics cards would not work under Windows Vista (and Windows 7) because of the changes to the display driver model introduced in Windows Vista. It had to be rewritten from the ground up. Only a tiny fraction of Geforce customers used or even knew what nView was so it was decided support would only be provided for Quadro customers since these customers tend to work with applications which can benefit from the features which the nView Desktop Manager provides. Although there are no plans in the near future to add nView Desktop Manager support for consumer graphics cards (Geforce), we do have a lot of new exciting features being worked on now which will be introduced in future display drivers for Geforce customers.


----------



## hwk (3. April 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:


> In Ordnung. Wenn du jetzt noch erklären kannst, wie du dazu gekommen bist, bekommst du einen Keks.
> Ich habs noch nie gesehen und es ist auch noch nie aufgetaucht, seit ich Win7 64 benutze.
> Und mein Win7 hat noch nie etwas anderes als nVidia-Karten gesehen.
> Sollte es jemals aufgetaucht sein, würde es wohl in der Liste stehen, die man sich mit "Anpassen" anzeigen lassen kann.
> ...


 Also seit dem 270.51 hab ich wieder so ein dummes nerviges Nvidia Symbol im Info Bereich^^


----------



## OctoCore (3. April 2011)

Erstaunlich, weil nview nicht einmal zu der Treiberversion gehört, zumindest nicht zur englischen.
Okay, bei mir residiert es ja auch noch auf der Platte, vom 266.66.
Dann fällt deine Karte irgendwie durch das Raster, was eigentlich alle Geforce-Karten laut nVidia selbst aussperren soll.
Wie auch immer -
Normal ist: Kein nView.
Wer eine Geforce und keine Quadro hat, aber nView läuft: Das ist ein waschechter Bug!


----------



## hwk (3. April 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Erstaunlich, weil nview nicht einmal zu der Treiberversion gehört, zumindest nicht zur englischen.
> Okay, bei mir residiert es ja auch noch auf der Platte, vom 266.66.
> Dann fällt deine Karte irgendwie durch das Raster, was eigentlich alle Geforce-Karten laut nVidia selbst aussperren soll.
> Wie auch immer -
> ...


 
Hat weniger mit nView zu tun... das Symbol hängt eher mit dem nVidia Update zusammen, jedenfalls kann man darüber die Update Settings machen ^^, und nein ich hab das nicht selbst aktiviert >.>


----------



## OctoCore (3. April 2011)

Ach so... Sowas tolles hab ich nicht. Aber ich vermisse es auch nicht.


----------



## hwk (3. April 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Ach so... Sowas tolles hab ich nicht. Aber ich vermisse es auch nicht.


 
Toll find ich das auch nich :p


----------



## OctoCore (3. April 2011)

Kann man das nicht irgendwie rauswerfen?


----------



## hwk (3. April 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Kann man das nicht irgendwie rauswerfen?


 
Ausblenden oder manuell schließen ja ^^ sonst hab ich noch keinen weg gefunden


----------



## OctoCore (3. April 2011)

Kommt darauf an, woher es kommt. 
Viele Möglichkeiten gibt es ja nicht. 
Entweder ist es integriertes Bestandteil von nvvsvc.exe (das läuft 2x), von NvXDSync.exe (1x) - die spätestens starten, wenn man die NV-Systemsteuerung aufruft -, dann sieht es eher schlecht mit dem Ausknipsen aus, ohne Vergleichsmöglichkeit der Registrierungseinträge mit einem System, das nicht davon befallen ist.
Oder es ist ein eigenständiger Dienst/Programm.
Keine Ahnung, wie es im Taskmanager oder Processexplorer heißen würde.
Dann könnte man aber herausfinden, wo es gestartet wird und diese Belästigung verhindern.


----------



## hwk (3. April 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an, woher es kommt.
> Viele Möglichkeiten gibt es ja nicht.
> Entweder ist es integriertes Bestandteil von nvvsvc.exe (das läuft 2x), von NvXDSync.exe (1x) - die spätestens starten, wenn man die NV-Systemsteuerung aufruft -, dann sieht es eher schlecht mit dem Ausknipsen aus, ohne Vergleichsmöglichkeit der Registrierungseinträge mit einem System, das nicht davon befallen ist.
> Oder es ist ein eigenständiger Dienst/Programm.
> ...


klar könnte ich das rausfinden ^^ aber so nervt es mich dann auch nicht, dass ich da groß rumsuch


----------



## OctoCore (4. April 2011)

Ha, habe ich mir fast gedacht!


----------



## hwk (4. April 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Ha, habe ich mir fast gedacht!


 
Gefunden! ... war aber eigentlich offensichtlich, muss ich nur im Control Center übersehen haben^^


----------



## OctoCore (4. April 2011)

Control Center hat nur AMD. 
Okay, dann sag's schon... wo stellt man das ein? Ich habe in die NV-Systemsteuerung mal eben einen Blick geworfen, aber ich bin wohl blind.


----------



## hwk (4. April 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Control Center hat nur AMD.
> Okay, dann sag's schon... wo stellt man das ein? Ich habe in die NV-Systemsteuerung mal eben einen Blick geworfen, aber ich bin wohl blind.


 
oh sorry Control Panel :O wie konnt ich nur ^^ oben bei Desktop 2. Punkt :x


----------



## OctoCore (4. April 2011)

Danke.
Ich schmeiss mich weg... 
... weil: Es existiert kein zweiter Punkt. 
Ist schon lustig, wie sich die Installationen unterscheiden könnnen.


----------



## hwk (4. April 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Danke.
> Ich schmeiss mich weg...
> ... weil: Es existiert kein zweiter Punkt.
> Ist schon lustig, wie sich die Installationen unterscheiden könnnen.


seltsam seltsam^^


----------



## OctoCore (4. April 2011)

Ich hätte dir auch so geglaubt.


----------



## Ihn sein Rechner (30. September 2012)

Ich bin mal Threadfledderer. Ich will das Symbol im Infobereich. Es geht auch das man es hat.

Man muß beim installieren des Nvidia Treibers den Haken für "Automatische Updates" reinmachen. Dann habt ihr das Symbol. Danach könnt ihr es im Infobereich als "Symbol und Benachrichtigungen anzeigen" dauerhaft aktivieren und dann anschließend mit einem rechtsklick auf das Symbol "Automatische Updates" wieder ganz einfach den Haken entfernen und die automatischen Updates sind wieder deaktiviert.

Warum sollte man das Symbol nicht haben wollen, es ist praktisch und sieht gut aus und wer mehr als einen Monitor hat und auch mal manuel Grafiksettings für einzelne Anwendungen bestimmt sehr nützlich.

Ich kenne es noch von damals das ein verschwinden dieses Symbols für ein defekt stehen konnte. Entweder Graka ne Macke, Treiber nicht richtig installiert oder andere Fehler im System deswegen war bei XP gerne mal Alarm angesagt wenn dieses Symbol nicht vorhanden war und sich rausgestellt hat das der Treiber nicht richtig lief oder nicht korrekt in Windows implementiert wurde oder mit anderen Dingen im Konflikt stand. Das galt auch für ati/amd.


----------

